# Create New Threads Easily



## Neutral Singh (Oct 31, 2004)

Hello SPN Members...

If you have something in your mind and want to create a thread then simply click on the forum you want to post into and go towards the bottom of the forum... you will find there box "Quick New Thread". Enter your subject & matter and click Submit New Thread... its as easy as it gets.

Enjoy !!!


----------

